# Pharmacuetical Test vs UGL Test



## JayLay777 (Aug 22, 2020)

I was wondering if all testosterone  made in pharmacies and ugl labs was all equal? For example, can one  pharmacy have testosterone be more potent or work better than  testosterone made at another pharmacy or should it all be the same and  make you feel the same? Same goes for UGL labs, will ugl lab  testosterone make you feel different than pharmaceutical grade  testosterone?


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2020)

Testosterone is Testosterone. 200mg of Test from a pharmacy is the same as 200mg of Test from a UGL. No more or less potent. 

That doesn't speak for legitimacy of raws, sanitary conditions, oils/solvents, and/or accuracy in dosing. Just the Testosterone itself.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 23, 2020)

I like to think of it like alcohol. Store bought shit will do the trick, but homemade will set your ass on fire.


----------



## bvs (Aug 23, 2020)

If its pharma, then 200mg is 200mg across the board. Ugls are a little more tricky because you never know the quality of raws and dosing


----------



## JayLay777 (Aug 29, 2020)

Does the type of oil used matter how well your body absorbs the testosterone?


----------



## JayLay777 (Sep 12, 2020)

So if you know a person who sells ugl test and they have a good reputation then their stuff is probably safe to take ? I just know I can ugl test a lot cheaper then from a doctor but I want to make sure what I’m taking is actually just testosterone and there is nothing else in it .


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 12, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> So if you know a person who sells ugl test and they have a good reputation then their stuff is probably safe to take ? I just know I can ugl test a lot cheaper then from a doctor but I want to make sure what I’m taking is actually just testosterone and there is nothing else in it .



you can read a thousand reviews ask people you know whatever the case may be but at the end of the day you have to take a leap of faith..pin it be as sterile as you can and get bloodwork...there are also places you can supposedly send things to be tested..to me the bookwork tells it all


----------



## Rider (Sep 12, 2020)

Felt the same to me, I couldn’t tell a difference besides price.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 12, 2020)

It's all the same stuff, the difference is whether the UGL is dosing what they say they are, and whether it's made in a sterile environment or not. True Pharma companies are probably doing more tests on the raw materiels they get vs the UGL which is probably just brewing as they get it unless they send it out to test. Ultimately the reality is most of these UGLs that are really selling volume are very much working in real labs, employing real chemists. Just like the big pharma companies do. It's all up to the trust level of the UGL. Most are on their game as word of month can destroy them very quickly and many won't buy from a new name nobody's ever heard of. Clearly there's always a chance you're taking though.


----------



## JayLay777 (Sep 12, 2020)

Ya the bottle I have says Omega Labs on it so I'm guessing it comes from a real lab which is better. I just don't want to take something made is someone's garage lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 12, 2020)

The one guarantee with pharmaceutical grade is that you are getting what is written on the bottle.


UGL comes down to the source and the quality of their raws.


----------



## JayLay777 (Sep 12, 2020)

I goctha, the uncertainty of the dosing does not really scare me but its not knowing what is actually in the product. Like if I get a vial of test enathate UGL what is the possibility of it having a different steroid or Sarm mixed in with it?


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> Ya the bottle I have says Omega Labs on it so I'm guessing it comes from a real lab which is better. I just don't want to take something made is someone's garage lol



I can write NASA on the side of my car, that doesn't make it a spaceship.


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2020)

JayLay777 said:


> I goctha, the uncertainty of the dosing does not really scare me but its not knowing what is actually in the product. Like if I get a vial of test enathate UGL what is the possibility of it having a different steroid or Sarm mixed in with it?



From my understanding, Testosterone is pretty cheap, and easily tested by bloodwork. I'd imagine if they were going to switch out the compounds, they'd do it on a more expensive one, that's not as easily tested.


----------

